# Cannondale/Scott--Need help deciding



## Abacabb (Feb 19, 2005)

My situation is as follows:
-looking to purchase a commuter/recreational bike. 
-durability is key. 
-i'm 18 years old so I'm not overly concerned with the whole comfort issue..
-I currently work at a job where i can about 50% off these 2 brands so I've narrowed it down to the Cannondale r1000, r900 and scott speedsters s1, s2, s3. Prices:
r1000=$1100
r900=$900
s1=$1000
s2=$750
s3=$550

-I dont want to hear, "its whatever fits you," because obviously thats true. I just want your opinion on what bike you think is the best for the price. 
-for info on the bikes visit the web sites: http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/05/cusa/cats/RD.html
http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=6238
(keep in mind, the fork on the scott s1, s2, and s3 is the same fork on the $9000 cr1 !!)
ALL imput is appreciated


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

Abacabb said:


> My situation is as follows:
> -looking to purchase a commuter/recreational bike.
> -durability is key.
> -i'm 18 years old so I'm not overly concerned with the whole comfort issue..
> ...


Get the Cannondale! No one knows aluminum better and the caad8 is a great frame, My r5000 is on the way


----------

